# The Horse Did it



## Ping898 (May 27, 2007)

AirForce One  arrives at Heathrow and President  Bush strides to a warm  and dignified reception from the Queen. They are  driven in a 1934 Bentley to the edge of central  London where  they change to a magnificent 17th century  carriage hitched to six white horses.

They continue on  towards Buckingham Palace waving  to The thousands of cheering Britons; all is going well. Suddenly the right  rear horse lets fly with the most horrendous earth shattering fart ever heard in the British  Empire. The smell is atrocious and  both passengers in the  carriage must use handkerchiefs over their  noses.  The fart shakes the coach but the  two dignitaries of  State do their best to ignore the incident.

 The Queen  turns to President Bush, "Mr. President please accept my  regrets... I am sure you understand there are some  things that even a Queen cannot control."

George Bush, always  trying to be "Presidential," replied: "Your  Majesty, do not give the matter another thought.. Until you  mentioned it, I thought it was one of the  horses."


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

Too funny


----------



## MA-Caver (May 27, 2007)

Well, looks like we's going to war with the brits again... when can that dubya just learn to shut-up?


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2007)

That jokes funny! What will set us to fighting is when Bush got his dates muddled up, winked at the Queen then said she looked at him like only a mother can!!


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

Ha ha ha.

Now, shall we talk about how farting should be banned in the Dojang?


----------



## crushing (May 30, 2007)

Lynne said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> Now, shall we talk about how farting should be banned in the Dojang?


 
Prohibition won't work!


----------



## Lynne (May 30, 2007)

crushing said:


> Prohibition won't work!


Sad but true.  It's the one thing people can do and get away with.  They can always point to the instructor :jediduel:


----------

